# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  GRASP Laboratory,  University of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

GRASP lab - general robotics, automation, sensing & perception laboratory at Penn

Website - grasp.upenn.edu

youtube.com/grasplab

facebook.com/GRASPLab

twitter.com/grasplab

Kodlab a subsidiary of the Penn Engineering GRASP Lab

Director - Charity Payne

Professor - Vijay Kumar

Spin-off - Exyn Technologies Inc.

Projects:

Micro Bio Robots

Fast Lightweight Autonomy (FLA) program, DARPA

Titan Arm, upper body exoskeleton

DORA (Dexterous Observational Roving Automaton), teleoperated robotic platform

----------


## Airicist

Avian-Inspired Grasping For Quadrotor Micro Aerial Vehicles 

Published on Feb 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

A flying gripper based on Cuboid Modular Robots

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> We present a novel flying modular platform capable of grasping  and transporting objects. It is composed of four cooperative identical modules where each is based on a quadrotor within a cuboid frame with a docking mechanism. Pair of modules are able to fly independently and physically connect by matching their vertical edges forming a hinge. Four one degree of freedom (DOF) connections results in a one DOF four-bar linkage that can be used to grasp external objects.

----------


## Airicist

ModQuad: the flying modular structure that self-assembles in midair

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> We introduce ModQuad, a novel flying modular robotic structure that is able to self-assemble in midair and cooperatively fly. The structure is composed by agile flying modules that can easily move in a three dimensional environment. The module is based on a quadrotor platform within a cuboid frame which allows it to attach to other modules by matching vertical faces. Using this mechanism, a ModQuad swarm is able to rapidly assemble flying structures in midair using the  robot bodies as building units.

----------

